# PITWEILER LITTER FOR READY IN NOV.



## 902amstaff (7 mo ago)

1500 + any shipping or travel expenses. 
All shots, dewormed x3, microchipped, 30 free health insurance! Dads a rednose and moms a German Rottweiler. Both are of excellent temperament as well as their parents. Comment or pm for any details. We are in Nova Scotia, canada.￼


----------

